# Dropper Post ?



## subdiver (29. November 2020)

Hallo,
wisst Ihr wie die Lapierre Dropper Post aufgebaut ist?
Ist im Inneren eine Feder oder Luft?

Meine kann ich, wenn ich den Hebel auslöse, noch ein paar mm mit der Hand rausziehen
um diese mm sackt die Stütze bei Belastung wieder ein und verriegelt.

Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, ob das schon von Anfang war.

Ist das normal oder benötigt sie einen Service?
Die Stütze ist 3 Monate im Betrieb.


----------

